# Good deal



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Jim got a nice deal on odd pieces of siding. $70 has enough to enclose the grow out pen. No more tarps or plastic around the sides. Yay!! Top was covered with tin earlier, so we're good for now. I don't guess one ever gets through remodeling their coop, do they?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Final result of coop to date


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Coop after most recent update.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Looking good Patty. I know you're happy about it, your birds will be too!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Nothing fancy or decorated, but very functional!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice set-up!


----------

